# Anyone use FLEXI Expert Software?



## Needles & Ink (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone ever use Flexi Expert Software? ( is this referring to Flexi sign?) Is it Better or more user friendly than Cut Studio?

Also, What do you know about the GCC's PUMA III?

DO you think this is a good deal?

Cutter Packages

I have heard mixed reviews about GCC's cutters.....Please chime In!

Suppossedly this package offers .....
Puma III cutter,( Contour Cuts) Includes Stand, Flexi Expert-
software, Huge clipart
library, Free Shipping


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

FlexiSign Pro 8.5... great software and pretty intuitive... 
SA International - Flexi™ FAMILY
http://www.beacongraphics.com/fs-pro.html


----------



## freemane1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have FlexiSign Pro 7.6 and SignBlazer Elements and would rather use the latter.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I am still using Fllexi 6.5 and 7.0. The program does everything I need it to do. I have never used Cut Studio.


----------



## Needles & Ink (Mar 20, 2008)

I am being told that this software that comes with this package is actually 

"signpal software is the oem of flexi sign expert by SAI its the full version just branded by GCC"

I dont know what that means!!! Please explain... so is it FLEXI or Isnt it?

Did anyone check out the LINK, what do you think of this machine and software paackage for this price?

Cutter Packages


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think Flexi Expert 8.0 has all the sign and node editing features but doesnt support printing or color printing, print and cut solutions. I may be wrong but I think thats the difference. Why they call it expert I have no idea. My version does it all.


----------



## freemane1 (Feb 8, 2008)

My second P-Cut will be delivered Friday and I really like them. They come with SignBlazer Elements and it is very easy to learn. You can buy these direct from US Cutter. They have a forum you can go to and get answers for any question you may have.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

SAI lets some groups market their software under different names. Sign Warehouse markets theirs as LXI. Different names but the same software. But Flexi usually doesn't do the support. That is handled by the distributor. Since GCC is specifying Flexi Expert they may be selling the Flexi brand and it may be supported by Flexi which judging by Sign Warehouse support would be a good thing, only GCC can tell you that.


----------



## HouseofVinyl (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought the Puma 3 last week. It is my first cutter, and I love it! Flexi seems a little... basic, but i'm used to illustrator. 

still having a couple of connection via usb issues - it always seems to drop out.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

HouseofVinyl said:


> I bought the Puma 3 last week. It is my first cutter, and I love it! Flexi seems a little... basic, but i'm used to illustrator.
> 
> still having a couple of connection via usb issues - it always seems to drop out.


We had issues with that on occasion as well. I originally attributed it to having numerous cutter drivers installed on the same pc.


----------

